# Post Pix of Your Headset Top Caps!



## soulrida (Nov 27, 2006)

You know what Im talking about, put up pictures of your headset top caps if you have a cool saying or picture on it. I dont have a digital camera but mine says "All work and no play is no good at all."


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

*How to get*

http://purelycustom.com/bicycles-HeadsetImages.htm

http://purelycustom.com/bicycles-HeadsetText.htm

http://purelycustom.com/bicycles-HeadsetPersonalized.aspx


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

Lookie 
I
I
I
V

There ya go.

JmZ


----------



## merlin (Jan 20, 2004)

love this one for my SS


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

hey merlin,

where'd you get that one? my SS'ers could use those...


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks Fred!


----------



## merlin (Jan 20, 2004)

ferday said:


> hey merlin,
> 
> where'd you get that one? my SS'ers could use those...


It's 4 years old and I forgot...I found the guy who makes them on the SS forum try there


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

ferday said:


> hey merlin,
> 
> where'd you get that one? my SS'ers could use those...


http://www.fast-freddy.com/page-2.html


----------



## Chip (Jan 12, 2004)

*For all you "old" Passionistas*

Remember, it's spelled "s-o-p-h-O-m-o-r-i-c"

-C


----------



## Stick (Jan 12, 2004)

Chip said:


> Remember, it's spelled "s-o-p-h-O-m-o-r-i-c"
> 
> -C


Personally, I prefer this one:

I call it, "The Reacharound"

Thanks again for posing.


----------



## rr (Dec 28, 2003)

mmmm, beer


----------



## brianc (Jan 13, 2004)

Chip said:


> Remember, it's spelled "s-o-p-h-O-m-o-r-i-c"
> 
> -C


I wonder how many people actually know who that is?

Turbo-lover!!!


----------



## Niftythang (Jan 8, 2007)

Chip said:


> Remember, it's spelled "s-o-p-h-O-m-o-r-i-c"
> 
> -C


Come on now riding a sailor isn't too weird these days, but you just had to through in Greek to put it a notch higher. That is very sophomoric of you.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

Judd97 said:


> http://www.fast-freddy.com/page-2.html


Fast Freddy rocks!! He donates some of those to the Disciples of Dirt for our Barbie Camp parties, and they are always a hot item. I have one with Grateful Dead "Steal Your Face" on it from Fast Freddy. He only charges $5.50, that's a steal. Fast Freddy is your guy!!


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

*I am proud of this one*


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

A gift from buddy Thorsten - ex bossman at Magura USA. A treasured possession.


----------



## soulrida (Nov 27, 2006)

> mmmm, beer


Wow, Rroeder, I Think that is the most creative one I have ever seen. :thumbsup:


----------



## Orb (Jan 13, 2004)

Mike T. said:


> A gift from buddy Thorsten - ex bossman at Magura USA. A treasured possession.


Yup, mine still graces whatever my "main" bike is at the given time. Treasured indeed.


----------



## Hecklerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

It's not my top cap but it's pretty close.


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Cap, headset spacer, and bar plugs*

For the Ibex Atlas I have on order.


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

*Bubble Up!*


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Mine says *ALL* work and no play is no good at *ALL*. You know, like all the way around the cap? It uses one '*ALL*' twice!


----------



## yater (Nov 3, 2006)

I have one of these on the race bike and the training bike










....Persius


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

*Earned this one...*

Fruita to Moab:









:thumbsup:


----------



## jmtbkr (Jan 15, 2004)

My LBS who has helped me for over 15 years!!!


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

Carbolicious :lol:


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Nothing cool on mine, just gave me an excuse to play with the camera, since I'm sitting around being lazy.


----------



## sop (May 20, 2006)

*"all work and no play is no good at...(repeat)"*

Interesting. A Gary Fisher Paragon (old 26" HT version) I bought years ago also had the same top cap inscribed with "all work and no play is no good at..." in a circular, repeating pattern.

Was this a stock GF part on their MTBs? I always thought the bike shop put it on the bike during assembly.


----------



## Orb (Jan 13, 2004)

That was a stock Fisher part for a couple of years, way back when Gary still had some creative input on what went on his bikes.

-Roß


----------



## soulrida (Nov 27, 2006)

Yup thats right, I took the "All work and no play is no good at all" off my old gary fisher hardtail and put it on my fuel.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

scrublover said:


> Nothing cool on mine, just gave me an excuse to play with the camera, since I'm sitting around being lazy.


Nice shots Scrubby

i am the Lizard King, sure beats the Kona Bunghole logo the kid's bike has


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

*My Headset Top Caps*










Finally, here is the all work and no play top cap pic (yea I, know its bad quality) It came stock on my '03 tass.










It has a lizard on it, that's why I like it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Geeza Aswell (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice top caps.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

*Token carbon*

With one of their nice aheadset expander plugs under it - no more star fugged-up nut....


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

I followed the link posted above to Purely Custom. I got my custom top cap in 4 days. Pretty good.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

I've got a Purely Customs top cap in blue to go with the end caps on my ride. I've got the whole sun, moon and stars thing happening to go with the dark blue bike frame.


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

Here's mine.


----------



## soulrida (Nov 27, 2006)

Uno-Speedo, yours is so sweet, very different.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

haha! Love the temp gauge.

Mine all have King headsets, nothing to report there. We considered getting custom caps made at Sea Otter last year, but I've yet to come up with anything creative!


----------



## RobW (Jan 18, 2004)

mine...


----------



## Indiefab (Feb 5, 2005)

Just ordered this one from Purely Custom:










in red with a black bolt.


----------



## EndoRando (Sep 21, 2004)

*Surprise!*

This one showed up on my wife's bike one day. I wonder where it came from?

Rando


----------



## Niftythang (Jan 8, 2007)




----------



## dash (Mar 23, 2006)

Which trip were you on last year?



gotdirt said:


> Fruita to Moab:
> 
> View attachment 229422
> 
> ...


----------



## Evel Knievel (Mar 28, 2004)

yater said:


> I have one of these on the race bike and the training bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Isn't the saying " He who endures. conquers."


----------



## Fast Freddy (Dec 25, 2003)

Here are mine... it was cold in the garage and I was shaking on some of the pictures.. so sorry about the quality. First is on the Niner, then the Mary, and lastly is the Spicer.

FF


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Count another happy FF customer here. Mine damn near matches the color of my bike. I like that.http://www.pbase.com/martini_ss/image/73692656


----------



## ironbike1 (Jun 9, 2006)

I just ordered the Fuel Guage top cap from fast fred's top cap emporium. Looking foward to getting it. Once I put it on I will be sure to post it up.


----------



## gumby2 (Apr 13, 2004)

A few of us have our screen name on our top caps.
this be mine..


----------



## VT Mike (Jan 12, 2004)

gotta love the Extralite pin-up girl.


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

*et tu?*



dash said:


> Which trip were you on last year?


the 2nd one... May something-or-another.


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

Training for the VQ last year ..


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)




----------



## jimbo2k (Dec 31, 2003)

*heres one ya dont see every day*

courtesy of the Avid Black Ops dept


----------



## DroopyDawg (Dec 29, 2006)

*And that's the TRUTH...*

Fast Freddy has all kinda shiznit!!!


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Nothing too special....


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

*can you say depth-of-field?*



jimbo2k said:


> heres one ya dont see every day


er, not sure i've even seen it now?


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## Indiefab (Feb 5, 2005)

gotdirt said:


> er, not sure i've even seen it now?


He's showing off the Avid SAAGO (Stiff As All Get Out) stem (yes, Avid made a stem). Collet-style with bolts on top instead of on the back and no top cap.

Used mine all last season. Works great as long as you have a lumberjack friend who can twist on the bars hard enough to pop it off whenever you need it taken off. That thing clamps down harder than a bear trap. Physically impossible to remove the stem without having a handlebar clamped in place.


----------



## VTSEAL (Apr 20, 2004)

*Guinness*

The Bike Building Lube










The Finished Product...


----------



## beer weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

Not the best picture, but another of fast freddy's masterpieces. A few people (not cyclists, obviously) have seriously asked where my fuel tank is, at which point I like to grab my stomach.


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

Another Fast Freddy original


----------



## TeleMang (May 22, 2006)

How do you change your headset cap (I am a total wrenching newb if you couldn't tell)? Is it as simple as unscrewing the old one and putting the new one on? I know there are bearings in there so i don't want to screw something up but i really want to personalize my bike a bit.

Thanks!


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Yes, it's that simple*



TeleMang said:


> How do you change your headset cap (I am a total wrenching newb if you couldn't tell)? Is it as simple as unscrewing the old one and putting the new one on? I know there are bearings in there so i don't want to screw something up but i really want to personalize my bike a bit.
> 
> Thanks!


Just unscrew the top cap bolt, remove the old cap, put the new one on, and screw the bolt back on tightly. Voila! You're finished and you've just personalized your bike.

The only time you'll have issues with the headset bearings is if you loosen the bolts that hold the stem to the steerer tube after removing the top cap. Leave the stem bolts alone and remove only the top cap bolt, and you'll be fine.

Bob


----------



## ironbike1 (Jun 9, 2006)

Call_me_Clyde said:


> Just unscrew the top cap bolt, remove the old cap, put the new one on, and screw the bolt back on tightly. Voila! You're finished and you've just personalized your bike.
> 
> The only time you'll have issues with the headset bearings is if you loosen the bolts that hold the stem to the steerer tube after removing the top cap. Leave the stem bolts alone and remove only the top cap bolt, and you'll be fine.
> 
> Bob


I was told not to tighten the screw all of the way down, is that not true?


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

ironbike1 said:


> I was told not to tighten the screw all of the way down, is that not true?


As the OP said, you're not changing the pressure on the bearings if the stem is already locked in. Anyway just make it tight enough to hold. Cane Creek makes their top caps of material that will break before there's enough pressure to damage the bearings.


----------



## ironbike1 (Jun 9, 2006)

pacman said:


> As the OP said, you're not changing the pressure on the bearings if the stem is already locked in. Anyway just make it tight enough to hold. Cane Creek makes their top caps of material that will break before there's enough pressure to damage the bearings.


thats cool, I was just curious. I know when I put my stem back on I use to loosen the stem & top cap screw to get it straight. Now I now I can just loosen the stem bolts rather then the top cap & stem bolts & when I get the new cap & try go to put it on I know I can just loosen the top cap screw rather then the stem bolts aswell.:thumbsup:

I guess I was under the impression that the top cap bolt was what puts pressure on the bearings, not the stem bolts?


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

ironbike1 said:


> thats cool, I was just curious. I know when I put my stem back on I use to loosen the stem & top cap screw to get it straight. Now I now I can just loosen the stem bolts rather then the top cap & stem bolts & when I get the new cap & try go to put it on I know I can just loosen the top cap screw rather then the stem bolts aswell.:thumbsup:
> 
> I guess I was under the impression that the top cap bolt was what puts pressure on the bearings, not the stem bolts?


The top cap just pre-loads the bearings, after the stem is locked you can ride without a top cap.


----------



## 2wheelzHater (Jan 9, 2007)

Yba.................


----------



## ironbike1 (Jun 9, 2006)

pacman said:


> The top cap just pre-loads the bearings, after the stem is locked you can ride without a top cap.


Never new that. So basically the top cap serves no purpose once the stem is locked in place & straight.

Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## ssperl (Jul 8, 2004)

*One more...*


----------



## Indiefab (Feb 5, 2005)

ironbike1 said:


> So basically the top cap serves no purpose once the stem is locked in place & straight.


100% true. Unless you're paranoid like me and can't bear to stare into the abyss that is an open steerer tube.

I say Plug That Hole!


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

Just a boring old CK topcap, but I liked how the pic turned out.


----------



## ironbike1 (Jun 9, 2006)

Indiefab said:


> 100% true. Unless you're paranoid like me and can't bear to stare into the abyss that is an open steerer tube.
> 
> I say Plug That Hole!


No doubt, I am just waiting for my custom Fast fred's cap. Right now I just have the stock fsa cap.


----------



## ironbike1 (Jun 9, 2006)

here is the top cap, I just got it from Fast Freds & installed it today. I like how it is flush to the stem.


----------



## Indiefab (Feb 5, 2005)

On its 4th bike and probably 10th stem.


----------



## soulrida (Nov 27, 2006)

You know, I think we eventually have to decide on a winner.


----------



## ironbike1 (Jun 9, 2006)

soulrida said:


> You know, I think we eventually have to decide on a winner.


 what does the winner recieve.


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Add a poll to the thread*



soulrida said:


> You know, I think we eventually have to decide on a winner.


Since you started the thread, choose a handful that you think are worthy of consideration, and start a poll. Just be sure to include pics. As for what to give the winner, I'm at a loss as it seems as though a custom top cap would be kinda moot. 

Maybe a 20 mm spacer from the stock choices at Purely Custom?

http://www.purelycustom.com/bicycles-SpacerArtwork.aspx

or possibly some mtbr swag?

http://www.mtbr.com/author/jerseys.shtml

Bob


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

ironbike1 said:


> what does the winner recieve.


One bike valued at 500$ or more from each of the posters on this forum except me. . Because I would win. JK, I think the winners is one of the ones with the beer cap.


----------



## ironbike1 (Jun 9, 2006)

Call_me_Clyde said:


> Since you started the thread, choose a handful that you think are worthy of consideration, and start a poll. Just be sure to include pics. As for what to give the winner, I'm at a loss as it seems as though a custom top cap would be kinda moot.
> 
> Maybe a 20 mm spacer from the stock choices at Purely Custom?
> 
> ...


I think you have a good idea here. The MTBR swag is cool. As is the spacer idea.

You should pick your top 5-10 caps post a poll like CALL ME CLYDE said & let everyone vote. There are a lot of caps to cut it down, so check out all the replies & choose some good/original ones.


----------



## ironbike1 (Jun 9, 2006)

Dont' forget to check mine out. :thumbsup:

*call me clyde* Is the swag curtious of MTBR? I can only assume someone would have to fork out $$ for the spacers but I am not sure about the swag. Only reason I ask is because if the swag is cheap/free then we could even do a 1st, 2nd & 3rd place thing. Might be kind of fun to do?


----------



## soulrida (Nov 27, 2006)

OK, so how do I start a poll?


----------



## ironbike1 (Jun 9, 2006)

Not sure, hopefully someone who has done one before can chime in.


----------



## twomanywh33ls (Jan 8, 2007)

ive got the allwork and no play one


----------



## soulrida (Nov 27, 2006)

No one knows how to start a poll w/ pictures of the caps?


----------



## ironbike1 (Jun 9, 2006)

soulrida said:


> No one knows how to start a poll w/ pictures of the caps?


To make a poll thread go to the bottom of the new thread selection screen, all of the way down there is a spot to make this thread a poll. Then if I am not mistaken you only have to cut the pictures of the best caps you like & paste the URL's into thepost image tab on the thread. If that doesn't make since maybe I can try to clear it up or someone else can jump in?


----------



## Timo (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## stymie (Sep 6, 2004)

*On One*

This cap came with an On One Smoothie Regular


----------



## DirkSSter (Oct 14, 2004)

*Another Fast Freddy original...*

How it feels to ride my singlespeed: "These go to 11"


----------



## Indiefab (Feb 5, 2005)

Just arrived from PurelyCustom.com


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Thanks Thorsten


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*mine...*

because I rule


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks to Fred here on MTBR. :thumbsup:  

Because i'm posessive.


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

I am giving the SS a slight makeover so I am awaiting a new fork. I had planned on putting the King cap on, but this thread had me looking through my Box-o-Parts and I found another familiar headset cap. It was actually the original one that came on this now coverted SS. Can anyone tell me:

1st what the symbol is?
2nd what bike it is?


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

Mtn. Biker123 said:


> I am giving the SS a slight makeover so I am awaiting a new fork. I had planned on putting the King cap on, but this thread had me looking through my Box-o-Parts and I found another familiar headset cap. It was actually the original one that came on this now coverted SS. Can anyone tell me:
> 
> 1st what the symbol is?
> 2nd what bike it is?


1) it's a tomato
2) Schwinn Homegrown

Treasure them both. Very nice stuff.


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

AndrewTO said:


> 1) it's a tomato
> 2) Schwinn Homegrown
> 
> Treasure them both. Very nice stuff.


Thanks...and I do. This frame was almost sold many-a-time, but for some reason I held onto it. I am glad I did because it sure made a nice coversion. Great thread. Some really interesting/imaginative stuff!


----------



## P-Funk (Jan 16, 2004)

It's all about the beer.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

bar spin top cap


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

the current family of HS caps. 
orange: 29er ss
bottle cap: 26er ss
pink: wife's kona.


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

P-Funk said:


> It's all about the beer.


Where do you get the beer cap attachment? I found a link for it once but I lost it, and I'd like to possibly pick one up for my hardtail.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Sep 7, 2004)

Judd97 said:


> Where do you get the beer cap attachment? I found a link for it once but I lost it, and I'd like to possibly pick one up for my hardtail.


Niner Bikes makes them.

You can order one here for $13.


----------



## ironbike1 (Jun 9, 2006)

AndrewTO said:


> Thanks to Fred here on MTBR. :thumbsup:
> 
> Because i'm posessive.


I like that.


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

meat tooth paste said:


> Niner Bikes makes them.
> 
> You can order one here for $13.


Thank you very much  I collect beer bottle caps, so this is something that seems to be right down my alley.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

mine, with my kids names, and obviously, my avitar name...


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

My cap is padded, best way to not avoid knee to stem contact!


----------



## kingbozo (Jan 31, 2004)

A different kind of cap.


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

I had no idea it mattered. I will pay more attention.


----------



## Twisted Trail (Oct 13, 2006)

*yin-yang cap*

I've got artwork and the CAD file, but apparently there just isn't the demand for the martial arts taiji symbol/ yin yang symbol to get anyone to make one on a headset cap. 

I always figure my taiji skills add a lot to my mtn bike skills....must just be me.....


----------



## Gregg K (Jan 12, 2004)

*Or lack thereof.*

See through.


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

I have the Dangerboy Six Shooter cap.


----------



## Genom (Mar 20, 2007)

I'll take the liberty of reviving this thread with a picture of my new Purely Custom headset cap that arrived today.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Genom--is that a stock design, or did you supply the artwork for it?


----------



## Genom (Mar 20, 2007)

I supplied the image.

I emailed and asked if they could machine a 45 RPM record adapter into a cap and they said "yes, just send an image".

A usable image was made by their design department, I approved it, and inside of a week it arrived in my mailbox.:thumbsup:

It cost me a couple of bucks but to me its worth it to have something unique.


----------



## Twisted Trail (Oct 13, 2006)

Genom said:


> I supplied the image.
> 
> I emailed and asked if they could machine a 45 RPM record adapter into a cap and they said "yes, just send an image".
> 
> ...


How much was the total cost on that for a custom? I was asking them about a custom and even sent them a CAD model and approved artwork, but oddly, when I asked for price BEFORE actually ordering it, they never replied.

I am definitely curious about the price.


----------



## Genom (Mar 20, 2007)

It was a little spendy at $24.95. I could have gotten it a little cheaper if I just had the outline of the adapter milled into the cap, but I wanted the complete etch.

Watch, it will become a stock design (read that inexpensive) in short order.:madman:


----------



## Merdoff (Jul 1, 2005)

Birthday gift from my friend :skep: AndrewTO.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

I ride me Inbred for one day and ordered this from Purely Custom:


----------



## mosely 7 (May 21, 2007)

that volkswagen one by fast freddy is awesome


----------



## ~TJ~ (Dec 30, 2003)

my favorite one i got from DR1


----------



## bastard4life (Jul 31, 2005)

some that I've made...


----------



## Chapin (Jul 26, 2006)

cool, maybe ill stick a bottle cap to my bike. jeje


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Chapin said:


> cool, maybe ill stick a bottle cap to my bike. jeje


It is the Niner Bikes Y.A.W.Y.D. that lets you do that easily.


----------



## rb_daniel (Aug 25, 2005)

This is the one on my Karate Monkey.










It's from a Gaelic Ale. My favorite beer to drink when I visit Western North Carolina.

I just ordered one from PurelyCustom for my girlfriend that says "I RIDE LIKE A GIRL".
I'm going to slip it on her Juliana and wait for her to notice it.

Rick


----------



## ArmedMonk (Oct 20, 2007)

*Here's my contribition*

I just HAVE to get one of those bottle top caps!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## MtbIrv (Jan 14, 2004)

Chip said:


> Remember, it's spelled "s-o-p-h-O-m-o-r-i-c"
> 
> -C


:lol:


----------



## MtbIrv (Jan 14, 2004)

Mike T. said:


> A gift from buddy Thorsten - ex bossman at Magura USA. A treasured possession.


What happened to the Old Pharts? That's what I still have on mine.


----------



## nOOby (Jul 20, 2007)

old with the new


----------



## misterE (Jun 21, 2007)

on the Kona Jake:









on the Kona Cinder Cone:


----------



## Ben575 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hope top cap









Purely Custom top cap








By ben575, shot with NIKON D80 at 2007-08-08


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

I just received the one I ordered as a result of reading this thread. (A couple of other bits, too, besides the cap.) Thanks for the idea, everyone!


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

Indiefab said:


> Just arrived from PurelyCustom.com


I'm gonna tell on you and let Jake know you took the T-Town cap off! You're in big trouble my friend!


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, after reading this post I had to order one. Here she is, not installed yet obviously...


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

I
I say Plug That Hole![/QUOTE said:


> Thats what she said!


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Got to represent my shop, have it on all the bikes;


----------



## MichH (Jul 28, 2006)

The thread was resurrected at a strange time. Thursday is my dad's 60th birthday and I recently saw a picture of a customised headset top cap that Burry tander won when he came 5th at Sea Otter. 

Now we don't have anyone that makes these in South Africa, but we managed to source a black alu topcap and we're having it engraved for my dad for his birthday!

He's a hardcore rider who still humbles me, and he's earned the nickname 'Superdad' on many stage races with me, so we're engraving it: "Superdad - 60 years strong"

I hope he likes it!


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

okie_calvin said:


> I'm gonna tell on you and let Jake know you took the T-Town cap off! You're in big trouble my friend!


T-town has headset caps? How come I didn't get one 

Anyway, Indiefab, that was the one I was going to get. And in the colors I wanted too.

Interesting thread.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

MichH said:


> The thread was resurrected at a strange time. Thursday is my dad's 60th birthday and I recently saw a picture of a customised headset top cap that Burry tander won when he came 5th at Sea Otter.
> 
> Now we don't have anyone that makes these in South Africa, but we managed to source a black alu topcap and we're having it engraved for my dad for his birthday!
> 
> ...


He will be so proud of it. Nice gift, great meaning. :thumbsup:


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

SoDakSooner said:


> T-town has headset caps? How come I didn't get one
> 
> Anyway, Indiefab, that was the one I was going to get. And in the colors I wanted too.
> 
> Interesting thread.


Obviously you haven't donated to their kids college funds as much as I!


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

slocaus said:


> He will be so proud of it. Nice gift, great meaning. :thumbsup:


Amen to that! Be sure and post a pic of the cap, but it'd be cool to have your dad in the shot, too! :thumbsup:


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

oops


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

okie_calvin said:


> Obviously you haven't donated to their kids college funds as much as I!


I don't know about that, they have plenty of my kids' college fund. Surely that should count for something.


----------



## Indiefab (Feb 5, 2005)

SoDakSooner said:


> T-town has headset caps? How come I didn't get one


Thought I'd show you guys what we're talking about.

The skyline etching is an accurate outline of several of T-Town's (Tulsa's) historic downtown buildings. FYI: This is off a bike bought from there about 10 years ago.


----------



## MichH (Jul 28, 2006)

My sister has had it engraved. She was worried that it is a very 'me' gift and that he wouldn't remember that it was from her as well, so we changed the wording to "60 Years Strong - Michelle and Lynne"

As soon as I get it tonight, I'll take a photo, and another one when he receives it!


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

Indiefab said:


> Thought I'd show you guys what we're talking about.
> 
> The skyline etching is an accurate outline of several of T-Town's (Tulsa's) historic downtown buildings. FYI: This is off a bike bought from there about 10 years ago.


I've got one of those and a red one too; here's what I'm currently rockin'. Sorry for the blurry pic but the title of the cap makes sense.


----------



## panda-man (Aug 21, 2008)

MichH said:


> My sister has had it engraved. She was worried that it is a very 'me' gift and that he wouldn't remember that it was from her as well, so we changed the wording to "60 Years Strong - Michelle and Lynne"
> 
> As soon as I get it tonight, I'll take a photo, and another one when he receives it!


where's the pic?


----------



## kafromet (Sep 7, 2008)

meat tooth paste said:


> Niner Bikes makes them.


Hooray Bikes!


----------



## southvike (Dec 30, 2006)

My new bling.


----------



## southvike (Dec 30, 2006)

New bling. (sorry double post.)


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Nice new cap. Here are a few from this past week.


----------



## robicycle (Nov 5, 2007)

Need this for my DH runs


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

crux said:


> Nice new cap. Here are a few from this past week.


Some quite nice ones there. I especially like the bottom two.


----------



## Ben575 (Feb 26, 2007)

my new cap


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

crux said:


> Nice new cap. Here are a few from this past week.


Where are these from? Beautiful!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

*another from crux*



crux said:


> Nice new cap. Here are a few from this past week.


I always wanted a sunface, crux made me one. :thumbsup:


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Thanks guys, these composite top caps have become rather interesting to make. Reason I say interesting is that each are unique as they are hand fabricated and even I don't know how they will finally turn out. The conversion from a wooden block to composite changes the character of the wood.



[email protected] said:


> Some quite nice ones there. I especially like the bottom two.


The bottom two are the most versions. One with gears was a challenge in having all the teeth line up. You can really see it under a 4x loop. Other two tone is a Walnut and Tamo a Japanese Ash if I recall.



in the trees said:


> Where are these from? Beautiful!


The top caps are a subset of custom parts I make in the shop here. Also done headsets (Campy for a fixed gear), spacers for single speeds, wooden composite for WI freewheels, The Ti 17Tooth / redwood burl turned out nice, Wooden tank inserts for retro frames and pretty much anything else one could dream up. By the time the wooden parts are ready for usage on the bike they are fully composite, some have carbon inner shells for complex shapes or added strength and are fully weather resistant.



bsieb said:


> I always wanted a sunface, crux made me one. :thumbsup:


Thanks bsieb, Good to see the sunface in use.

Working the copper on this one was difficult, but really happy with the results. The blue is real turquoise and red is crushed coral. The white is a pigment that woodcrafters use in turning bowls mixed with the resin.


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

I always knew that you would eventually find a "niche" crux. It took you a while, but you got a real talent there! Bill, that's a nice lookin' top cap!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Mtn. Biker123 said:


> I always knew that you would eventually find a "niche" crux. It took you a while, but you got a real talent there! Bill, that's a nice lookin' top cap!


I get ALOT of compliments on it, gets the mind funk out of my head on those long dreary climbs.

A local indian jeweler who saw it is thinking of making some to sell to mountain bike tourists.


----------



## mjf125 (Jul 25, 2009)

so how do you get the bottle caps on there and get them to stay?


----------



## mjf125 (Jul 25, 2009)

hmmm didnt realize there was 2 pages, nevermind


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

were do you get them i want one that says my name or some thing


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Try Purely Custom at www.purelycustom.com


----------



## conbon (Apr 23, 2009)

Stock 2010 Stumpjumper:


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

Thought I'd whip up this little compilation this morning (Photoshop chops help). Makes a cool desktop background---enjoy!

Scott


----------



## J_Hopper (Mar 5, 2005)

I have a stock generic one on each of my bikes, but it got me thinking.... I wonder if they make one that is a watch. How cool would that be?


----------



## Delay1234 (Sep 10, 2008)

Genom said:


> I'll take the liberty of reviving this thread with a picture of my new Purely Custom headset cap that arrived today.


I love it. I have that same thing tattooed on my arm along with a crate of records and some turntables. That is awesome.


----------



## anvil_den (Nov 6, 2007)

they already do...
watch, compass, altimeter etc....

http://www.stemcaptain.com/clock_info.php


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Maybe the best thread ever


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

Gregg K said:


> See through.


Weight Weenie, Huh?


----------



## 1998 schwinn (Jul 2, 2009)

*don't forget to*

eat your fruits or are they vegetables?


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

SWriverstone said:


> Thought I'd whip up this little compilation this morning (Photoshop chops help). Makes a cool desktop background---enjoy!
> 
> Scott


Has now become my desktop... brilliant


----------



## mikerod87 (Apr 22, 2009)

My mom said if she didn't know I went to OSU she would think this was a marijuana leaf.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

On my road bike:









On my FS bike I have "Tell me where I can find more singletrack"
On my fixed gear I have "Now, I am free"


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Mine for my return to biking after getting injured in 07:


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

*Carbo.....*










​


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Nice Jake! Good to see you are still hanging around :thumbsup:


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

Have any of you guys actually etched your own caps? I have a Dremel Electric Etcher, and I wanted to tackle maybe making my own but I dont know how it will take to anodized aluminum.


----------



## Boogie Man´s Nightmare (Mar 4, 2008)

I´ve got this ´cause I like what it says...
And it´s from Shaman Racing - nice components producer from Czech Republic, baby :cornut: :thumbsup:


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

*Say it like Ah-nold would say it...*









This is my team motto, it's on the back of our jerseys. Always good for a laugh...


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

SWriverstone said:


> Thought I'd whip up this little compilation this morning (Photoshop chops help). Makes a cool desktop background---enjoy!
> 
> Scott


I love the "If you can read this get off my bike!"


----------



## IBEX Sports (Oct 30, 2008)

I ordered a suspension post for my Cannondale 1FG from the boys at U.S.E. in the UK. They sent me a present, a custom top cap that says "One ****ing Gear" and has my name also. I quickly found a way to add this to my bike even though the lefty does not use a traditional top cap. Makes me smile every time I read it!


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

^Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Here is mine but I now have a Troegs cap on it:


----------



## IBEX Sports (Oct 30, 2008)

Dremer03 said:


> ^Pictures or it didn't happen.


Coming soon...Got to get home and snap one...a picture that is!


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

New one for my CX bike.


----------



## nickav21 (Dec 25, 2009)

*Gd!!*

Just got my Grateful Dead top cap in :thumbsup: Haven't seen anyone else with one, which makes it that much better!

Sorry for the crappy picture quality, it's been raining for like 2 weeks straight here so I had to take it in the garage with no light :madman:


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

southvike said:


> My new bling.


Anybody know where I can find something like this in Blue??


----------



## huevos (Jun 17, 2008)

AndrewTO said:


> Thanks to Fred here on MTBR. :thumbsup:
> 
> Because i'm posessive.


Anyone know where I can get the cap that says "If you can read this get off my bike" I PM'd Andrew and he said it was so long ago he forgot...anyone? My new bike really needs this.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

huevos said:


> Anyone know where I can get the cap that says "If you can read this get off my bike" I PM'd Andrew and he said it was so long ago he forgot...anyone? My new bike really needs this.


http://tinyurl.com/2ecg5vp

:thumbsup:


----------



## huevos (Jun 17, 2008)

Bryank930 said:


> http://tinyurl.com/2ecg5vp
> 
> :thumbsup:


such a slick little link.

Unfortunately the layouts they have at Purely custom do not appear to be the same as the one quoted. I had seen the earlier posts about Purely custom in this thread and tried the custom options on their site, but ultimately couldn't figure out how to get all of the text written along the circumference. They appear to only have the option to fit that many words on 4 lines, and it looks stupid that way.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

huevos said:


> such a slick little link.
> 
> Unfortunately the layouts they have at Purely custom do not appear to be the same as the one quoted. I had seen the earlier posts about Purely custom in this thread and tried the custom options on their site, but ultimately couldn't figure out how to get all of the text written along the circumference. They appear to only have the option to fit that many words on 4 lines, and it looks stupid that way.


I've always wanted to use one of those links.

Sorry it didn't help though.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

Rating from 1 to 10, thats 100+, I seen them on their first tour, 1967 Grande Ballroom Detroit, Michigan, and many times after that...


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

*Crux built*

My favorite top cap. Hand made by Crux!


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

<----


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Yesterday in Pisgah while riding back to the car on 276.


----------



## huevos (Jun 17, 2008)

Bryank930 said:


> I've always wanted to use one of those links.
> 
> Sorry it didn't help though.


Too bad you didn't google "If you can read this get off my bike." I did that last night and came up with fast freddy's site: http://www.fast-freddy.com/

Its not listed on his site, but he has some in stock. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

I haven't seen one of these in this thread.


----------



## tmccrohon (Jan 17, 2004)

*says it all*


----------



## bigworm520 (Sep 18, 2006)

Just had the new bike finished.


----------



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

Another stealie cap from fast freddy, this one in black. I have the orange version on my orange hard tail too. Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic.


----------



## William_Cannon (May 5, 2009)

pretty nifty. What size do I need to get? I have a 1 1/8" steer tube. What about for a Lefty?
Is it simple as 1 1/8"?


----------



## William_Cannon (May 5, 2009)

Anyone? Cap for a Cannondale Lefty?


----------



## Neily03 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## ridelikeafatkid (Mar 26, 2009)

*Baaa*

Because my bike climbs like a goat even though I sometimes ride like a lamb! Courtesy of the Spoetzl Brewery in Shiner Texas.


----------



## ridelikeafatkid (Mar 26, 2009)

sorry about the image size...my pc died and am doing this on the wifes mac and didnt realize how big the image was going to post!


----------



## nate. (Oct 10, 2010)

i ordered a top cap and spacer from purely custom. the top cap is a lil motivation for me. i started mountain biking about 3 weeks ago at 220#. im now down to 212#. id like to have lost more weight but i think im packing on a bit of leg mussel. my goal is to be at 180# by july 1st. my spacer is simply my name. i couldnt get a good pic of it though.


----------



## htfu_aaron (Aug 31, 2010)

New top cap on my CX bike compliments of Fast Freddy


I love my stock wagon wheel cap on my Stumpy


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

well being im still home sick i decided to do something to my head cap:thumbsup:. not really sure were im gonna go with it from here:idea: 

From Untitled Album


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

TC Looks good Timmy. Here are a few of the last ones that made it out of the machine shop. I don't know if I will continue making them as there have been way to many requests for these then complaints about the cost. Sure they are more expensive than your typical cap, but then again consider the time, technology and materials that go into hand fabricating each one. From here forward these will most likely be by special request or limited edition runs only.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

crux said:


> TC Looks good Timmy. Here are a few of the last ones that made it out of the machine shop. I don't know if I will continue making them as there have been way to many requests for these then complaints about the cost. Sure they are more expensive than your typical cap, but then again consider the time, technology and materials that go into hand fabricating each one. From here forward these will most likely be by special request or limited edition runs only.


Those are really cool!!


----------



## Cptn. Sense Of Direction (Mar 10, 2008)

my one is red


----------



## Boise Jim (Apr 19, 2010)

crux-
Simply beautiful, and anyone who complains about the cost doesn't deserve to have that kind of artwork on their ride.
Those aren't simply head set caps, they're pieces of art that are bolted to your bike.
Cheap is rarely good, and good is never cheap.


----------



## SpringsRubicon (Sep 19, 2010)

Here's mine - sorry on the picture quality... says "Rocky Mountain HIGH" with a couple of beer mug icons. It's from Purely Custom.


----------



## Boise Jim (Apr 19, 2010)

Springs-
I did something similar with the beer mugs.

My riding buddy and I came up with a name for our group:
The Boise Urban Mountainbike Society (and drinking club)- The BUMS!
Hence the name with the beer mugs. I had one made for him too.

Here's the cap:


----------



## SpringsRubicon (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice, Boise Jim!


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

On my 'cross bike to remind me of what it's all about.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

I have a few of the Fast Freddy ones but this one is one of a kind.
A little difficult to photograph but is says Natural Born Masher.


----------



## TheSingleGuy (Mar 11, 2004)

crux said:


> TC Looks good Timmy. Here are a few of the last ones that made it out of the machine shop. I don't know if I will continue making them as there have been way to many requests for these then complaints about the cost. Sure they are more expensive than your typical cap, but then again consider the time, technology and materials that go into hand fabricating each one. From here forward these will most likely be by special request or limited edition runs only.


Those are truly beautiful - bravo!

I am sorry to hear that you've had grief over these, at least to me it's obvious these are worth the coin. I'd buy two in a second if I didn't live on the other side of the world from and weren't madly saving for a move back home to a place that's even further away...


----------



## nickav21 (Dec 25, 2009)

crux said:


> TC Looks good Timmy. Here are a few of the last ones that made it out of the machine shop. I don't know if I will continue making them as there have been way to many requests for these then complaints about the cost. Sure they are more expensive than your typical cap, but then again consider the time, technology and materials that go into hand fabricating each one. From here forward these will most likely be by special request or limited edition runs only.


That middle one. :eekster: Wannnnnnnt!!! Those are really well done, mad props to your mad skills!


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)




----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Plummit said:


> Wow! Those are incredible. Guess it's too late to request one. Truly, works of art. :thumbsup:


Still have a few left. Shoot me a PM with your email and I'd be glad to forward over what I have. Also working on a few special projects right now similar in nature so throwing a spare top cap into the mix would not be an issue if you have a special request.


----------



## Mtbric (Jan 13, 2004)

*When you like one ...you stick with it*

Had these two for quite a while. When I DO remember to look down, it helps.


----------



## Plummit (Jan 14, 2004)

Wow! Those are incredible. Guess it's too late to request one. Truly, works of art. :thumbsup:



crux said:


>


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

My God that is awesome. Sorry people gave you crap, but I would not complain at all for that. Geez that is so sick.:thumbsup:


----------



## Plummit (Jan 14, 2004)

crux said:


> Still have a few left. Shoot me a PM with your email and I'd be glad to forward over what I have. Also working on a few special projects right now similar in nature so throwing a spare top cap into the mix would not be an issue if you have a special request.


PM'd you. Thanks!


----------



## willis.4 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Pinky*

Pink and Pretty on my new to me KM









Don't mind the rust


----------



## ysrchris (May 25, 2008)

Crux...You inspired me to make a few.


----------



## yabodie (Nov 4, 2010)

Here is mine.


----------



## FlynG (Apr 25, 2006)

sorry fuzzy auto focus...from a dead guy.








Flyn G


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Christmas gift from work.









Its a custom Acros spinner.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Mine has one of these...


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

ysrchris said:


> Crux...You inspired me to make a few.


Those look really nice. Love how you are bringing two pieces of wood together. In my experience the edges sometimes peal back thus is why I normally stick with a single inlay of wood and add other little bits. Would like to see your work in person as photos of the small detail in these caps is difficult to capture.


----------



## ysrchris (May 25, 2008)

crux you have a PM


----------



## dyersburgguy (Mar 21, 2009)

Here is one of mine.I really like the crux ones,really nice work.


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## KanzaKrūzer (Mar 3, 2011)

We all like to add a little bling to our bike now and then. I purchased a YAWYD top cap for $12 so I could add some personality to my new bike. I choose a local brewery since I like their Smokestack Series.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

Dead Cap it was a vest pin, I broke the pin off years ago, glad I saved the body of the pin, a little silicone on the back and now a great head cap, I first seen the Dead on their first tour in 1967 at the Grande Ballroom in Detroit, Michigan, then many Great times after that..


----------



## TXdoughboy (Nov 7, 2010)

Not custom, but I like my Nukeproof top cap!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

That's what Japan needs right now!


----------



## o0adam0o (Oct 10, 2010)

Heres mine. Mexican Coke is the best!


----------



## Gilly32 (Mar 28, 2010)

man where do you get these at? seriously where are you guys finding these sick caps at ....expecaly that nuke cap . where can i find these i've been looking but i can seem to find em


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Gilly32 said:


> man where do you get these at? seriously where are you guys finding these sick caps at ....expecaly that nuke cap . where can i find these i've been looking but i can seem to find em


The coke one is just a bottle cap.


----------



## Rider one (Aug 23, 2009)

To Gilly32
Try this website dude. You can make your own custom cap
www.purelycustom.com


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

*Grateful Dead Cap*


----------



## KanzaKrūzer (Mar 3, 2011)

Gilly32 said:


> man where do you get these at? seriously where are you guys finding these sick caps at ....expecaly that nuke cap . where can i find these i've been looking but i can seem to find em


You can purchase a YAWYD for $13 and put your favorite bottle cap on.
http://www.ninerbikes.com/fly.aspx?layout=bikes&taxid=123&parts=true


----------



## breuk (Nov 14, 2006)

Going for the minimal look with a Schmolke top cap :


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## o0adam0o (Oct 10, 2010)

Gilly32 said:


> man where do you get these at? seriously where are you guys finding these sick caps at ....expecaly that nuke cap . where can i find these i've been looking but i can seem to find em


Ebay is a great place to start looking: http://sporting-goods.shop.ebay.com...+cap&_osacat=7294&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313


----------



## heyitsmebob (Apr 7, 2011)

gtftw


----------



## ctownposse (Mar 9, 2008)

__
https://flic.kr/p/3422648246
Here's mine.


----------



## ctownposse (Mar 9, 2008)

This


----------



## ctownposse (Mar 9, 2008)

nickav21 said:


> Just got my Grateful Dead top cap in :thumbsup: Haven't seen anyone else with one, which makes it that much better!
> 
> Sorry for the crappy picture quality, it's been raining for like 2 weeks straight here so I had to take it in the garage with no light :madman:


I had one in red years ago. Heads like headset caps?


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

I wonder if Purely Custom could do the Minor Threat black sheep with "OUT OF STEP" around it...


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice caps


----------



## mummer43 (Jan 28, 2004)

pointerDixie214 said:


>


Trappist Ales... my absolute favorite.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't know why, but I have yet to see a cap that I just have to have. But, I enjoy looking at them. I guess I'm a pickey Phuk.


----------



## Motorep (Jun 20, 2004)

pointerDixie214 said:


>


Nice taste in beer. That's my top cap too.


----------



## KanzaKrūzer (Mar 3, 2011)

Swapped the Smokestack cap to my Fargo.










Plan to go with another cap for my Kona Unit.


----------



## willywilly (Mar 19, 2011)

here mine. a little beat up, but a good message.


----------



## RSWMTB (Jun 7, 2011)

Where do you guys get these things???


----------



## KanzaKrūzer (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## CTB (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Just got mine in from PurelyCustom.com!


----------



## cactus (Dec 19, 2004)

anvil_den said:


> they already do...
> watch, compass, altimeter etc....
> 
> Stem Captain... Time to Ride!


here's the watch...


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

This little guy was floating belly up in our pool skimmer, so I thought he would like to pose with the top cap before he got flung


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

willywilly said:


> here mine. a little beat up, but a good message.


I've been looking for one (or 5) of those for years. First Flight let me know they had a bag - somewhere - but couldn't find it. :madman: Apparently Fishers came with them at one time.


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

heyitsmebob said:


> gtftw


holy shitaki i want that really bad


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

As part of our wedding present a friend had this made for my wife.....pretty cool gift:thumbsup:


----------



## TxTrekRider (Jun 15, 2008)

Shiner


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

TxTrekRider said:


> Shiner


Most excellent choice in beers & therefore top caps!


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

crux said:


> Those look really nice. Love how you are bringing two pieces of wood together. In my experience the edges sometimes peal back thus is why I normally stick with a single inlay of wood and add other little bits. Would like to see your work in person as photos of the small detail in these caps is difficult to capture.


Very cool. I know a carpenter with a lathe...


----------



## james-o (Nov 8, 2010)

Christmas Gifts Outdoor Gear Shop - Alpkit

Some nice ones on Alpkit's site, I got a green 'Alpine Dreamin' cap here waiting for a new build.

Also this one - OE from Ridgeback bikes around 8 years ago. Got a handful of these, a good message on any of my bikes.


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)

this is what is on my '05 Specialized Epic


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)

this is what is on my '09 Gary Fisher Tassajara. You can barely see it, but there are 4 small circles with the letter B inside, which is a Bontrager trademark.


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)

^ the encircled capital letter B can be better shown by the picture below on the rubber sidewall near the treads for Bontrager Jones XR tires.


----------



## Kevitch (Jan 9, 2014)

Where can we buy them?


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

<---


----------



## gouacats (Sep 22, 2007)

Bringing back from the dead, cuz I just got my YAWYD cap:









One more:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

So? Are the bottle caps glued on? Sticky putty?
How you get it to stay?


----------



## Superleo (Mar 11, 2014)

How can I get one? Also how do you put one on? Thanks for replies.


----------



## gouacats (Sep 22, 2007)

I got mine from Jenson USA...it's the Niner YAWYD (you are what you drink). All you do is remove your existing cap and replace it with the YAWYD, carefully remove your favorite bottle cap and pop it on top.


----------



## FujNoob (Dec 20, 2009)

I have the same design on all my bikes


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

gouacats said:


> I got mine from Jenson USA...it's the Niner YAWYD (you are what you drink). All you do is remove your existing cap and replace it with the YAWYD, carefully remove your favorite bottle cap and pop it on top.


OK so it's a cap that "bottle caps" click onto...so you could have a "flavor of the month" and switch them out easy?
Off too google...thanks


----------



## Tim22 (Sep 11, 2010)

13.00 for the cap and 13.00 FedX ground. what a joke!


----------



## gouacats (Sep 22, 2007)

Burt4x4 said:


> OK so it's a cap that "bottle caps" click onto...so you could have a "flavor of the month" and switch them out easy?
> Off too google...thanks


Correct...mine was about $19 including shipping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

Also just got my niner yawyd, I love it

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## gouacats (Sep 22, 2007)

Not a MTB, but here's the new cap I got for my commuter:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

TEST Pic 








Testing 1 2 3

The bottle cap is just sitting onto my CaneCreek cap. I thought of this thread and the cap is cool and matches LOL SO anyway just being a dork...
Good Beer


----------



## bradoemba (Jun 18, 2004)

Just had this made for my new Tallboy....gotta make sure we collect that 5 cent deposit! Provides some inspiration knowing what's waiting in the cooler at the car!


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Tore Up there JBW ~ nice hehehe

I have a whole pile of my favorite beer caps now...still no YAWYD topper yet. But I still like the ider! 

I like it bradoemba !! Only missing the misty cool water spots from the ice LOL Awesome!


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

I don't think I ever posted this up...


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

/\ Love the Decepticon cap! :thumbsup:

Here's mine


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

My most fav 2 from races gone by. Both hard earned.

From the very technical Snake Creek Gap TT in NW Ga. I won the 50+ Open in 2010, doing the 17 miler version. 


From that race. Rained almost the entire race this day. This particular race(you race it 3 different weekends from Jan to March, and only use your fastest time from the 3 events). Was first in class and 2nd overall. Not bad for a busted up old man. 


From 2008 when I won the 50+ Open age group in the Black Bear Rampage 40 miler at the Tanasi trail system. After 40 miles I won by only 20 seconds. Not the best cap pic for sure.. While riding the road to a trailhead in Pisgah. 




Gary Fisher himself was there racing, as well as a major sponsor. Very friendly and approachable guy.


----------



## lostgiant (Aug 12, 2014)

Here's mine


----------



## AE Beej (Apr 6, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## malicefox (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

Was looking for a green top cap for my green Ogre and didn't want to spend a fortune.
Stumbled upon this one on the 'bay. I like to read the 'Monkey' in Circus Monkey as a referral to the Karate Monkey (the bike the Ogre is based upon and godfather of all steel SS 29'ers), plus it has a banana on it! What more could one wish for.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Yawyd*























WHooooo, gotta love collecting bottle caps :thumbsup:

RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Burt4x4 said:


> WHooooo, gotta love collecting bottle caps :thumbsup:
> 
> RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Is that a Brown Sugga cap you're sporting in that bottom pic? That thar's some high octane fuel!


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

I can't remember LOL haha "The Golden Hop"!! hehehehe

I'm a huge "sampler" or "beer****", I drink it ALL!! LOL
Happy Friday


----------



## Darth Pinche (Feb 19, 2013)

My buddy got this for me at Sea Otter a few years ago. I'm going to there myself for the first time this year. Maybe I'll score a new one?


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

The beer was mediocre at best, but the cap was cool.








Other caps I cycle through depending on my mood:


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

It's cool if you like carbon fiber and titanium. 
Speaks for itself I guess.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

This one's on my Redline D660. It's a 1x9. See what I did there?

_DSC3488 by GirchyGirchy, on Flickr

My wife's Juliana and her nickname.

_DSC3496 by GirchyGirchy, on Flickr


----------



## Brian Grimes (Feb 8, 2015)

GirchyGirchy said:


> This one's on my Redline D660. It's a 1x9. See what I did there?
> 
> _DSC3488 by GirchyGirchy, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Where did you get the custom caps done?


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

Brian Grimes said:


> Where did you get the custom caps done?


Mine (enneacog) was done by Purely Custom. Took a couple of revisions from their designer and the first version still showed up wrong, but they did fix it for me. I got two from them, another "Kick!" one which is on my wife's touring bike.

https://www.purelycustom.com/p-168-18539-threadless-headset-cap.aspx

The red "Kick!" cap is from Fast Freddy. He's a great guy (posts on here as Fast Freddy, btw) and sells several stock items for a great price (have one of them on my road bike), but custom ones are hit-or-miss depending on his supplier availability.

Fast Freddy Headset Caps


----------



## Brian Grimes (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## 1trakryder (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

KAPOW! Getting ready to spice up a new machine arriving later this year... BLAMMO!


----------



## kazafaza (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

untitled-4 by Kevin Boyer, on Flickr


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

A utilitarian one. Split Pivot tool for removing the derailleur hanger.


DSCF2556 by Nate, on Flickr


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Obsidian Stout Soooo Yummy!! :thumbsup:








Collection is growing!! hehehe
RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thasnitch (Mar 26, 2009)

Here's my current:


----------



## B888S (Feb 18, 2013)

My local brewery finally quite using generic black caps and now has their own!


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

New bike "Dirty Daisy" means new top cap too...


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

omg where did my top cap go? I can see my tire!


----------

